# Service dog kills child



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Newschannel5.com. Ptsd service dog kills child, apparently left alone with the dog in the back yard?? Wtf? This was a trainer?


----------



## Scott LaRoe (Jan 13, 2011)

julie allen said:


> Newschannel5.com. Ptsd service dog kills child, apparently left alone with the dog in the back yard?? Wtf? This was a trainer?



this is sad


http://www.newschannel5.com/story/16645526/dog-trainers-say-even-medical-service-dogs-can-attack


----------



## Garland Whorley (Jun 5, 2008)

This is my deepest worry and fear.... I pray for the family,


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Scott, thank you for adding the link, mine didn't work.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

So the rumor is this is a retired police k-9 retrained by the military?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Why would the military re train a police dog?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Not good for the GSD. Where did they get the idiot trainer. Hard to believe parents have a 6 year old where they can't keep an eye on him. What does a dog do for PTSD?

T


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

"Harboring a vicious animal". Really?? Sounds like this was really a previously known issue with this dog.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Im really thinking this is just a dog, someone decided to slap a "service dog" name to it. Seems its getting more common. Not sure why the military would be involved either. Ptsd dogs supposedly calm the owners and help them deal with the stress. 
A woman here that had been arrested for theft, showed up to court with her dog in a vest, it proceeded to piss all over the court room. Anyway.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> What does a dog do for PTSD?
> 
> T


Fetches medication/water bottles, alerts handler to increasing anxiety (so they can remove themselves from stressful situations pre-attack), brings handler out of anxiety attack, searches home upon entry at night to give handler security feeling of no intruders (used more in assault victims, but I've had requests of this behavior from vets), guides handler away from stressful area once they're in a panic attack, ect, ect. PTSD service dogs aren't a sham.


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

unfortunately, there is no national standard by which service dogs are tested to. nor is there a national organization that registers them.. As previouslyy stated....anyone can slap a vest on a dog


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

And anyone can call themselves a 'service dog handler'. There needs to be better controls on both ends of the leash.


----------



## Thomas H. Elliott (Aug 6, 2011)

I like the part where the lady says, "..it is a dog. It has teeth." This is the bottom line. Friend has chihuahua that if her burly husband or anyone goes to give her a kiss when she is holding the dog, it will snap at you. Other than that, it is a friendly little dog. My heart breaks for everyone involved. Terribly sad....


----------

